# What would you do ? £50 Reward GET IN :)



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Man walks into a bank to deposit £400 asks cashier to count it, they enter it in the computer and then give the bank card, deposit slip AND money back to the man.

What would you do ?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Banks have made enough money out of me over the years, I'd keep it, say nothing and try it again in an hour or 2 :lol:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Banks have made enough money out of me over the years, I'd keep it, say nothing and try it again in an hour or 2 :lol:


+1 but only next time go back with a grand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hand it straight back

I've worked in a building society where they keep everyone over if a till is slightly out -until its sorted. And its the right thing to do.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hand it straight back, as much as the temptation would be to keep it I am a firm believer in karma so could not do it.

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SalsredTT said:


> Hand it straight back
> I've worked in a building society where they keep everyone over if a till is slightly out -until its sorted. And its the right thing to do.





Charlie said:


> Hand it straight back, as much as the temptation would be to keep it I am a firm believer in karma so could not do it.
> Charlie


I did the right thing then even if it did take me four hours to decide

Karma hey Charlie maybe I might get a little discount on that shiftgate that would be good bloody karmaaaaaaaa


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Hand it straight back, as much as the temptation would be to keep it I am a firm believer in karma so could not do it.
> 
> Charlie


Karma, or as I call it paranoia, is a factor to consider. Any bad luck from this point on you can blame on this single incident.

I bought a car a few years back and the daft tit of a salesman forgot to take the deposit off the desk (cash) obviously I had it in my pocket before he saw. They rang me, I had a receipt, they asked if I could prove I had paid it, yes. That I had taken it out of the bank, of course I could. That I hadn't paid it back in, sure, it was after all sat on the side in my kitchen.

I asked them if they had cctv to catch the villain? they said no, I said....no way, that's unlucky.

Would the salesman have to pay it back? Yes. Should be a bit sharper then, or have given me a better a deal, I might be guessing here Charlie, but that's what I think is called Karma.... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

denTTed said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Hand it straight back, as much as the temptation would be to keep it I am a firm believer in karma so could not do it.
> ...


That's not an innocent accident that's theft  poor show


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


deffo pure theft!!!! not good in my view either


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

No doubt that salesman had to make that money up - and considering most of them are on a very basic + commission, that was possibly his mortgage/rent/food for a month.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

jamman said:


> Man walks into a bank to deposit £400 asks cashier to count it, they enter it in the computer and then give the bank card, deposit slip AND money back to the man.
> 
> What would you do ?


runnnnnnnn!!

banks f*ck you over so often lol... i'd take it!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

gazzer1964 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > denTTed said:
> ...


deffo pure theft!!!! not good in my view either[/quote]

Maybe the analogy was missed by some. Take story and apply moral.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Man walks into a bank to deposit £400 asks cashier to count it, they enter it in the computer and then give the bank card, deposit slip AND money back to the man.
> ...


can see why the ttoc made you a rep if thats the view in life.........rip them off before they rip you off lol


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


haha brill 
but seriously some people would say its theft... some would say luck...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Where does luck comein to it?

Goes to show you can't trust anyone these days and why this country is the way it is, everyone trying to get one over on the other!
Just hope you don't leave your keys in your car as hey you should of been more carefull :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd give it straight back. Even though I hate banks with a passion, I don't hate the staff behind the counters. It's nothing t do with them the way the banks have ripped us all off. Who would be responsible for the loss of the £400? The person behind the counter would be. Sorry but I just couldn't live with my conscious if I had done a runner.

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I'd give it straight back. Even though I hate banks with a passion, I don't hate the staff behind the counters. It's nothing t do with them the way the banks have ripped us all off. Who would be responsible for the loss of the £400? The person behind the counter would be. Sorry but I just couldn't live with my conscious if I had done a runner.
> 
> Graham


That's what made my mind up for me it was the lady behind the desk that was going to get the grief not the Bank


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Hand it straight back, as much as the temptation would be to keep it I am a firm believer in karma so could not do it.
> ...


I am sorry you feel that way 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Reminds me of a time when I was a kid and some old geezer (he was about 40 but we were all only about 10) walking in front of me and some friends dropped a £20 note on the floor,he did not notice and I made a grab for it, me and my friends stood there looking at each other and then at the note deciding what we should do, in the end we all ran after the bloke and handed him the £20, instead of taking it back, he said we could keep it just for being so honest. A positive outcome out of a positive action.

The above is complete bollocks of course. We took that £20 and ran to the local BMX shop as fast as our greedy little legs could carry us and I got some very nice dice air caps out of the deal. Sweeeeeeeeet! :lol:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> The above is complete bollocks of course. We took that £20 and ran to the local BMX shop as fast as our greedy little legs could carry us and I got some very nice dice air caps out of the deal. Sweeeeeeeeet! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Same as any 10 year old would do I think mate.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

To go back to the original point - and to those who do not equate this with the other tale in the car dealers - I'm afraid they are exactly the same.

Theft, in English Law, is pretty much summarised thus;

"A person shall be guilty of theft if he dishonestly appropriates property belonging to another with the intention of permanently depriving the other of it."

(For this reason, "joyriding" is not theft, hence why it is generally covered under a different offence - "Taking without owner's consent.")

There is even a "Theft by finding" law in the UK. You are guilty of theft if you find something, and don't take reasonable steps to locate the rightful owner.

Forget all the crap about "Possession is 9/10ths of the law..." - in the original post, although the bank were no longer in possession of the money, they still retain a legal entitlement to it.

If you had walked off without realising they had given it to you in error, you would be DUTY BOUND to report the error to the bank as soon as you became aware.

The same rules apply if a large sum is paid into your account in error. You are DUTY BOUND to return it, and should certainly not begin to spend it.

When discovering £400 missing, the bank would have investigated - and would have focused their attention (I would imagine) on any transactions around this amount, so you would have immediately been under scrutiny. Furthermore, with even a vaguely decent CCTV system (even if pointed at the teller and not at you) it would have been extremely obvious that you had been given the money back in error.

I'm surprised it took you 4 whole hours to decide on a course of action. Common sense should have told you straight away that keeping the money would be wrong, and that the repercussions and potential grief (for you, not for the bank teller) would not be worth the gamble of being able to pocket a mere £400.

You did the right thing, but perhaps without considering the full seriousness of the situation, and left yourself open to a pretty clear case of theft if it had gone on much longer...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There are differences in the two stories, even if those differences aren't legal (and I hope most peoples view of what's right and wrong isn't dictated by the law).

I think both are morally wrong, but the second one was a deliberate, conscious decision to deprive someone of their money, with no remorse and no moral debate. They then lied (by omission) in order to keep the money. In the first case I imagine the surprise of being handed the money lasted long enough for the OP to be out the bank before any actual thought was given to the morals of the situation (although 4 hours to work it out seems a bit excessive).

Put it like this... I wouldn't leave anything valuable lying around while DenTTed was around.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Put it like this... I wouldn't leave anything valuable lying around while DenTTed was around.


LOL someone pm'd me pretty much those exact same words :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> To go back to the original point - and to those who do not equate this with the other tale in the car dealers - I'm afraid they are exactly the same.
> 
> Theft, in English Law, is pretty much summarised thus;
> 
> ...


I think you might be getting a little bit too deep into this :roll: :lol:


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Bank thing: Bank's loss, they hand me money, I take it. The bank makes enough money off my savings, earning compound interest from other people's loans of MY money, and return me with simple interest. How come I can't charge the bank compound interest on my savings?! :evil:

Car thing: Sales persons at dealerships are commission earners and despite their suited appearance, does not make much. Stealing from the sales person is like stealing from the poor, does not approve. :?

the dumbass teller here are retards anyways and took 30 minutes trying to figure out how to do simple interest calculation. Apparently a high school diploma is not required to work at a bank... at least that what it seems like.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

freeman said:


> Bank thing: Bank's loss, they hand me money, I take it. The bank makes enough money off my savings, earning compound interest from other people's loans of MY money, and return me with simple interest. How come I can't charge the bank compound interest on my savings?! :evil:
> 
> Car thing: Sales persons at dealerships are commission earners and despite their suited appearance, does not make much. Stealing from the sales person is like stealing from the poor, does not approve. :?
> 
> the dumbass teller here are retards anyways and took 30 minutes trying to figure out how to do simple interest calculation. Apparently a high school diploma is not required to work at a bank... at least that what it seems like.


If someone hands you £400 / $400 and says, "Here you go... have some free cash." then that's fine.

If someone gives you £400 in error, and you know they have made an error, you are not legally entitled to keep the money.

Not in the UK at any rate. The law is clear on this, regardless of whatever anyone's morals say.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jamman said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > To go back to the original point - and to those who do not equate this with the other tale in the car dealers - I'm afraid they are exactly the same.
> ...


I disagree.

Whatever your moral compass tells you to do is absolutely fine. I'm just telling you what the legal position is. Although I'm sure another particular TT-owning forum member (Hi Mark!) will be along in a minute to disagree with me. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Whatever your moral compass tells you to do is absolutely fine. I'm just telling you what the legal position is.


You will have to show me where in my 1st post I asked for legal advice :roll:

I simply asked "what would you do ?" I was interested in peoples different viewpoints not to get the thread bogged down in boring legal arguement (no offence intended but you did go on a bit) :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dunno bout legal bumpf and all that, all i know is half of you lot just aint to be trusted in life lol. names noted and will deffo not be buying anything off you just incase sod all turns up once i have paid!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> dunno bout legal bumpf and all that, all i know is half of you lot just aint to be trusted in life lol. names noted and will deffo not be buying anything off you just incase sod all turns up once i have paid!


Great point :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jamman said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree.
> ...


...and, in doing so, perhaps showed a little more about your own character than you may have meant to.

4 hours to realise you were a thief? Nice one.

I know you didn't ask for legal advice - but you seemed to think it was purely a moral question. I was merely pointing out that it was still theft, no matter whether the money was "given" back to you, or you swiped it from the counter.

So now you understand that most people would have given it back. I suspect most would have done so before walking out of the branch. You also now know that you could easily have been arrested and possibly charged with theft.

I might "go on a bit" but I'm not the person who has put themselves in a questionable position, then asked a bloody internet forum about what was the "right" thing to do, and taken afront when told they're a thief. :lol:

Grow a pair. And while you're at it, explain the 4 hours thing, as I can't really understand that myself.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

FFS this is getting a bit heavy :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> FFS this is getting a bit heavy :roll:


Dont think he liked me calling him boring Steve :roll: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Did I say a bit I ment a lot :roll: :lol:

Why say one word when a thousand will do :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Its a credit... its been made in error... retaining a wrongful credit is an offence.

So no I would not keep it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Back on topic thank you gunner

Ice cream for you at sunny hunstanton


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i would have done what my dad would have done
- hand it back straight away


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can't believe it I've been credited with £50 as a thank you by my bank, for once thank you Banksy x

Maybe you are right about Karma Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I still can't believe it just got in from work


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

how about sharing it with the rest of us moral peeps lol


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Bet you wouldn't have got that £50 thank you if you had handed it straight back


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I walked up to a cash machine when I was younger and it had £200 quid sitting there that hadn't been taken by two big black guys with all the gold jewelery etc .... I kept the money but felt bad afterwards

I suppose I convinced myself that they wouldn't miss it but still wrong none the less, a few months ago a couple of polish guys left their change in one of those self service checkouts and I ran after them and handed it back! I suppose you learn with age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like there's going to be a lot of biccies at the TT shop today then :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think I'd be on the ball enough to realise I could have gained £400. I would probably have thought I wouldn't get the money if they didn't take it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know this has all been pretty much sorted by now, but I think the 'right' thing to do is always to hand it back - regardless of the legal situation.

While many may have little sympathy for banks, it's not the bank that will suffer. It's the teller. OK, so in this instance, she made a mistake, but it's most likely to be her that is, if not sacked, then certainly under a lot of suspicion.

Having worked in shops before I know how guilty you're made to feel when your till's out - even if you know that you haven't stolen it.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Do not pass go. Go to Jail.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> Do not pass go. Go to Jail.


But collect £50 on your way :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Couldn't agree more Kell


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

£50 nice one! I believe the 4 hours time lapse is very simnple to explain, first you gotta count it at least ten times, then you gotta throw it in the air like they do when they win come dine with me, then you gotta roll around in it on the floor for a couple of hours, then you have to get dressed and get back to the bank, so four hours is no time once you've played around with it for a bit.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nah mate nothing quite so exciting I got an urgent call out to Downham Markets mammogram unit.

I didn't even realise what had happened until I went to lunch in Downham then it all fell into place and BEING THE THIEF I AM :roll: I made the trip to return it


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Jamman, at least that explanation explains the time difference and in that light your actions do appear wholly honest. But why not explain that in the first instance? You'd have to accept that otherwise taking four hours to return the money doesn't look all that good and so Jampott's response (which is entirely correct) is understandable, perfectly reasonable and within the context of your post so I don't think it deserved the arsey response. But understandably, _some_ people don't like being called a thief, so I appreciate your position.

But as for DenTTed, I think I should caution you at this point! I'll trust it's all just a load of bollocks and you're simply trying to look big but it really saddens me that our society has dropped so low that someone could have no shame in posting over a public forum a confession to a blatant act of theft like that.

Even though I see it every day it still baffles me how some people almost seem to be proud to be scum.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I hear what you are saying mate but I wasn't asking to be judged (not that it would bother me) I was just interested to see what other peeps would do in that set of circumstances and I found the replies on the whole quite interesting (and entertaining)

The legal side to me is obvious and wasn't the idea behind the thread so when you are called a thief it does chaff slightly but I dish it out and take it so no worries here just think people shouldn't jump to conclusions.

(scrub that last bit I do it all the time) :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

When step by step,minute by minute account has not been fully explained, people are always quick to point out the slightest discrepency - and make asses out of you and me(assume) and jump to judgements

I did think there would have been a perfectly good reason for the 4 hours as if you were a theif, it's highly likely you would have justified your actions and kept it by then - and not posted on an internet forum asking what would you do. Unless of course you are no older than 18-20, thought you've won the lotto and wanted to brag to your mates!

I've worked in a bank and on the counter some years ago - if you're till was out and it is more than a few £'s you're made to stay in your own time to search for the error - (small amounts and errors not found are eventually written off) this is by counting and re counting everything including till/draws/safes. Also searching through all transactions throughout the day and scratching your head trying to remember if that particular transaction. If you have narrowed it down to a few transactions you will try and contact customers to ask q's.
Cctv will be the last thing to check and depends on circumstance.

Ultimately if error is not found/corrected this will go on cashiers 'record' which will almost certainly increase pressure, stop any potential promotion and eventually lead to dismissal.

On my 1st job as a cashier in my 1st week i had a suspicious mother and daughter come in and do some transactions - they accused me of stealing £200.00 - as it was not credited - however cctv proved otherwise.

I have also known a cashier to 'pocket' excess cash when their till was 'over' - highly dishonest and outright theft - tried to split it with me once when my till was over and they were checking it.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jamman said:


> Man walks into a bank to deposit £400 asks cashier to count it, they enter it in the computer and then give the bank card, deposit slip AND money back to the man.
> 
> What would you do ?


They have cameras! It will be £400.00 missing so very easy to track.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Can't believe it I've been credited with £50 as a thank you by my bank, for once thank you Banksy x
> 
> Maybe you are right about Karma Charlie


Bloody right I am 

And even if I am not then I would much rather live my life believing in something that makes me think, act and behave in a decent, honest and moral fashion, than be a total cynic and behave how I please.

James you are still a f'ing muntpig :-*

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've asked three people at work this exact question and they said virtually the same thing, they would give it back under those circumstances but - and here's the rub and I wasn't expecting this from all 3 - and that was if they had got money out of a hole in the wall and it had paid them double (highly unlikely but it was just for arguments sake), then they would take it. Primarily because they were dealing with a machine and not another person.

I'm still not sure what I would do in that case but I must admit that I think I would be tempted in this case not to hand the overpayment back in. For me personally, I think the only time I would really be able to tell is if it happened to me in real life, I might say I would take it at this point in time but given reality then I'm still not so sure. As tempting as it sounds, it's still not right is it?

Graham


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> I've asked three people at work this exact question and they said virtually the same thing, they would give it back under those circumstances but - and here's the rub and I wasn't expecting this from all 3 - and that was if they had got money out of a hole in the wall and it had paid them double (highly unlikely but it was just for arguments sake), then they would take it. Primarily because they were dealing with a machine and not another person.
> 
> I'm still not sure what I would do in that case but I must admit that I think I would be tempted in this case not to hand the overpayment back in. For me personally, I think the only time I would really be able to tell is if it happened to me in real life, I might say I would take it at this point in time but given reality then I'm still not so sure. As tempting as it sounds, it's still not right is it?
> 
> Graham


Didn't this happen somewhere a couple of years ago? I seem to remember reading on the news that a machine was giving out 20's instead of 10's or something like that and within half an hour there was a queue of about 100 people milking it for all it had!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Didn't this happen somewhere a couple of years ago? I seem to remember reading on the news that a machine was giving out 20's instead of 10's or something like that and within half an hour there was a queue of about 100 people milking it for all it had!


It's happened a number of times. The last one I read about, the bank issued a statement to the press (who were all over the story) saying they wouldn't be taking it any further. Presumably they'd looked into whatever logs they had from the machine and couldn't be certain which withdrawals had been affected, so they didn't have much choice.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

What if you asked for £50 from a cashpoint and it gave you £500 and a receipt for the £50 you asked for :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> What if you asked for £50 from a cashpoint and it gave you £500 and a receipt for the £50 you asked for :roll:


That certainly opens up a big moral dilemma. I would probably have to spend some time thinking about it. It's not the sort of decision you can make on the spot.

I _think_ I'd put it towards a new lens for my camera, but the iPad2 is also pretty tempting. As I said, it's a difficult decision.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There was a story a while ago

http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/news/City ... ticle.html

where a chap was credited with a very large sum (rumoured to be £2m) by his employer. He raised the alarm straight away but of course this would be easy to track.

I wonder though if he got a reward of 12.5% of the sum in question - which would have been £250k.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Everybody has a price 

If it was a million pounds and you had a receipt proving it was £50, what would you do? I think I'd be sorely tempted. I can't imagine that ATMs are generally in the habit of dishing out millions, but theoretically


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dash said:


> If it was a million pounds and you had a receipt proving it was £50, what would you do? I think I'd be sorely tempted. I can't imagine that ATMs are generally in the habit of dishing out millions, but theoretically


I'd take the first £100 and a random stranger to go and buy me a folding chair from the petrol station and a can of coke. I estimate it would take 4 or 5 months for an ATM to dish out £1,000,000 so I'd want to be comfy. I'd also hope to strike up a good relationship with the bank staff who would be regularly visiting to replennish the machine - in fact, I'd kind of hope in the end they'd take pitty on me and just cut me bankers draft for the balance ;-)

Then I'd give it all back, obviously, less a fee for my services securing the wayward fruits of the unrestrained dispensing.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

... of course, the fact that you walked out of the bank with £400 of the bank's money in your hand is probably more of a salient discussion point than the 4 hours that happened straight afterwards and whatever reasons you've now stated as to why you couldn't return it immediately.

Even in £50 notes, I think you'd notice that "hidden" under your deposit slip - but in £20 notes it is definitely going to be pretty obvious that you have it.

Now I'm not saying that you are a thief, and I'm not saying that you aren't a thief - I'm just saying that you walked out of the bank with £400 of their money, an have left yourself wide open to a theft charge.

That the bank has seen fit to reward your belated "honesty" is really nice for you - but that doesn't really alter what you've put forward as the sequence of events.

Unless I've missed something, you haven't really explained why you got as far as the door with it...

Not that it matters - you've clearly just about managed to convince everyone that you were always going to do the right thing all along, just as soon as you realised the money was still in your possession. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I had £3500 on me x :roll:

Bored (very) with you now I'm afraid so you now have the honour of being the only person on my foe list despite a couple of your forum friends telling me "he just goes on a bit(x2) a lot(x1) lol and is never wrong" I've had enough of your ramblings so I believe from now on I will just see stars :lol:

But when I have a little tipple this weekend I wish you every happiness :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

jamman said:


> I had £3500 on me x :roll:
> 
> Bored (very) with you now I'm afraid so you now have the honour of being the only person on my foe list despite a couple of your forum friends telling me "he just goes on a bit(x2) a lot(x1) lol and is never wrong" I've had enough of your ramblings so I believe from now on I will just see stars :lol:
> 
> But when I have a little tipple this weekend I wish you every happiness :roll:




GAAAZZZZZ deck chairs and popcorn this weekend mate. I'll get the beers in :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't doubt that I do go on a bit, or a lot, and that I'm never wrong. I don't really need your judgment on that, thanks. :lol:

Enjoy your stars. I'm really going to [smiley=bigcry.gif] about being on your foe list. Poor me. How on earth will I cope?

Anyway, I'm just going to check my belongings are safe, as you never know who you can trust these days.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

£50 are somewhat taller than a paying in book, so would be pretty hard to miss. Always have trouble keeping a stack of them crisp in my wallet (not!).


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jamman u thievin gypsy barsteward I want to be a STAR too. Pretty please.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> £50 are somewhat taller than a paying in book, so would be pretty hard to miss. Always have trouble keeping a stack of them crisp in my wallet (not!).


My manservant carries my £50's for me, along with a portable / travel iron in case they get slightly creased. We allow the peasants to keep the change, regardless of the amount, so as not to contaminate the crisp notes with "used" ones.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's why you should carry Gold Bullion around instead of notes - they don't crease as much.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Allow me to clarify my position,

I took the deposit to pay it in good faith. When I arrived they had changed the details of the deal, adding 6 months to the finance agreement which was going to cost me around £1k extra, thay had changed the values of everything in order to save tax (I still have no idea what this was about). I was only 19 and had brought no proof of what I had originally signed for, foolish I now know. I put the deposit on the desk, he stood up to take me to the car leaving the deposit there, I picked it up and took it so it was safe.

Now you may see I was pissed off at this point, my protests fell on deaf ears and I was sat there with what seemed little way out of what was going to be a bad day as I had signed the paperwork excitedly when I arrived, I had been duped, done over you name it.

I then put the money on the roof of the car as I inspected it, the salesman took it, I sat in the drivers seat opened the window and he passed me the deposit back and said "happy motoring".

Did he do it on purpose, maybe I'll never know.

I accept their was some bravado in the original tale.

Charlie, that could be karma you never know, thery were trying to do me over and it may have gone wrong. However you do know me from past and we have done business together, without I believe complaint. You know some of the people I have dealt with on here including Sheldon who I went to untold lengths to ensure he got what was only right, something other members on here said "tough, sold as seen".

Many people on here have met me and now know me and trust me, the fools.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I had £3500 on me x :roll:
> ...


foot 6the popcorn ive got pure chilli dogs bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

denTTed said:


> Allow me to clarify my position,
> 
> I took the deposit to pay it in good faith. When I arrived they had changed the details of the deal, adding 6 months to the finance agreement which was going to cost me around £1k extra, thay had changed the values of everything in order to save tax (I still have no idea what this was about). I was only 19 and had brought no proof of what I had originally signed for, foolish I now know. I put the deposit on the desk, he stood up to take me to the car leaving the deposit there, I picked it up and took it so it was safe.
> 
> ...


speak as i find..........and tbh you talk sheite.............sozz but we are what we are in life and you have proved you are not worth beinhg trustworthyness, ya cards marked as my fathetr said


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

gazzer1964 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Allow me to clarify my position,
> ...


oh dear....my life is over.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no of course it isnt...........but tbh you have seriously fooked ya rep sheet with your views on here


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

actually let me back log on mails.............
you posted but didnt mean too in a negative way?


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't mean to be offensive but this is only a forum a place were you have a discussion I'll leave you with this one it takes all sorts to make a world


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

denTTed said:


> Charlie, that could be karma you never know, thery were trying to do me over and it may have gone wrong. However you do know me from past and we have done business together, without I believe complaint. You know some of the people I have dealt with on here including Sheldon who I went to untold lengths to ensure he got what was only right, something other members on here said "tough, sold as seen".
> 
> Many people on here have met me and now know me and trust me, the fools.


Very true mate and when someone pm'd me I did in fact respond with pretty much exactly the above. I think if you had told the above version of the story in the first place it would have been met with a very different response 

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ozwigan said:


> Don't mean to be offensive but this is only a forum a place were you have a discussion I'll leave you with this one it takes all sorts to make a world


honest world yes


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

No, quite frankly Gazz I don't answer to you and never will, as for a rep sheet I think I have no need for that here.

I think you will find the majority would do what I did, but may not be so open about it.

Good luck with your moral high ground I hope the view's nice.

Thats the end for me gazz.


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought a car once...got it for £6500. Somehow the guy counted the full £6500 and I had only given him half yet, the rest was in the car. Must admit, I was tempted for a split second to get myself a bargain! But it weren't right. And it would come back to bite me in the ass eventually. I don't think I'd be able to live with myself! But everyone to their own....I don't think it's right and for me truthfulness is the only way forward. I didn't post this to show anyone down or show me as a model citizen.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

denTTed said:


> No, quite frankly Gazz I don't answer to you and never will, as for a rep sheet I think I have no need for that here.
> 
> I think you will find the majority would do what I did, but may not be so open about it.
> 
> ...


m8ee, my view cannot be the be all and end all of ya forum postings!!! lay that on me is bad lol...........you took thge bucks not me tbh. tou answer to god my friend and make your piece with him...........

my moral high ground is due to me a 15 year old accused of shop theft,,,,,,,,,,,deffi not me and rbg sod the rest of ya who d bend the rules in life


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> Man walks into a bank to deposit £400 asks cashier to count it, they enter it in the computer and then give the bank card, deposit slip AND money back to the man.
> 
> What would you do ?


Piss myself.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i was in the Post Office this week and a PENSIONER walked back to the counter and said "escuse me i think you have given me too much"
they hadnt her pension had gone up and she hadnt noticed...theres honesty for you.....from someone who probably needed it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jampott said:


> To go back to the original point - and to those who do not equate this with the other tale in the car dealers - I'm afraid they are exactly the same.
> 
> Theft, in English Law, is pretty much summarised thus;
> 
> ...


I wish the Inland Revenue were quite so honest and honourable... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > To go back to the original point - and to those who do not equate this with the other tale in the car dealers - I'm afraid they are exactly the same.
> ...


Actually you're right, I wasn't going to comment on this again, but Rich you have a point. I overpaid and it took me 6 years of fighting to get them to agree I was right despite it being blatant and another 4 months to get them to actually pay the money back even then it was to the wrong account. It was 2 grand, which is a fair amount of money I probably spent more in phone calls.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I love some of the HMRC staff :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well John, I only just got to the end of this thread and it looks like I have to leave the stage and sit with the audience for a change. 

However when the curtain drops and you need an 'encore', just allow me to tell you my Apple story. The Steve Jobs and Apple haters will love it... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I love some of the HMRC staff :wink:


So do I. :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well John, I only just got to the end of this thread and it looks like I have to leave the stage and sit with the audience for a change.
> 
> However when the curtain drops and you need an 'encore', just allow me to tell you my Apple story. The Steve Jobs and Apple haters will love it... :lol:
> 
> ...


 TBH mate its the first time I've been turned on, I mean against..... many a woman will verify that for you, just ask around you don't need to go too far, I went to Royal Tunbridge once ..... :roll: :lol: :wink:

Lets hear he apple story, don't say its brighton though I have a ex-neighbour who works there who I only ever see at our sons swimming lesson. Actually been meaning to ask you some advice as every time I update my macbook airport stops working (no wireless) put in snow leopard disc for repair, it works but un-installs the update, I get wifi back but then Itunes won't see my iphone. Its getting a bit annoying now and its a 3/4 week wait for an appointment in Brighton, I have no idea where I'll be in 3 weeks too much changes now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I love some of the HMRC staff :wink:
> ...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denTTed said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well John, I only just got to the end of this thread and it looks like I have to leave the stage and sit with the audience for a change.
> ...


John, if I were you I'd back up my files and then do a clean install. Thirty minutes or so of doing that and you could be up and running again. I would expect you have some back-up regime in place anyway so the job is half done.

An alternative would be to clean instal onto an external drive, then start up the MacBook from that. If you still get problems it would point to a hardware issue. If you want me to take a look I'm more than happy to help.

Cheers

rich


----------

